# 270 SERIES | A DUAL MOVEMENT CAR WATCHES | ON KICKSTARTER



## Watchaholic1 (Dec 4, 2021)

I m excited to announce that our latest 270 Series is now launched at Kickstarter

270 Series is a completely new design and inspired by the CAN-AM Racing in the 1960s. As F1 restricted the horsepower of the racing, some North Americans designed to quit F1 and build the Canadian-American Challenge Club (CAN-AM). There is no limitation except the seats, bodywork, and met basic safety rules. The spirit behind the CAN-AM Racing is what we want to do and achieve in the Urban Time Imagination.

The watch engine is powered by dual engine: self-developed HY1 movement and Miyota 5Y20 covered with an ultra wide toughed mineral glasses. Also, the unique 270 degree view time ensures time viewing without driving attention from other important things.

This is our first time to launch in Kickstarter. Therefore, the price for 270 Series is £120. Hope you can like, support and share when you share the same mentality.

Please kick on the kickstarter lf you want to know more!






The Kickstarter link below:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/270series/270-series-watch-your-time-with-2-angles


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

From the video I'm only getting a glimpse of the design which doesn't convince me sufficiently that this is goer. I would want to see more of the design before I'd commit .


----------



## Watchaholic1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Sure!


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Naw sorry they really don't float my boat. Unique, yes but really not for me. Good luck though.I wish you every success


----------



## Watchaholic1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Thank you so much !


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Errm, haven't I seen this thread before, @Watchaholic1, and if so, where has my posted reply gone?

Oh, I see, this is essentially a second thread advertising the same watch, now that it has been "officially" launched on Kickstarter. Hmmmm.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I quite like these.. but the whole kickstarter thing doesn't twiddle my twaddle. It gives me slight heebie jeebies.


----------



## Watchaholic1 (Dec 4, 2021)

It is okay ! We will launch in our website in January, 2021!


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

There are some interesting aspects to the watch, the analog time module looks like a bearing slotted into the case, is that intentional ? how is the time linked between the two displays?


----------



## Watchaholic1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi Neil! It is separated to two parts. The analogue is Japanese Miyota movement and the LCD screen is developed by ourselves


----------

